# bay Leaf and vinegar



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

I was reading somewhere that moths don't like bay leafs and vinegar.
are these safe around cockatiels? How about essential oils like peppermint?
Anyone know?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

No essential oils around cockatiels please.

Bay leaf and vinegar should be safe as long as there isn't a powerful smell in the vicinity of the birds.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

can i ask why essential oils and tiels dont mix?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

SuzieQueue said:


> can i ask why essential oils and tiels dont mix?


Same reason you don't want anything strongly scented around them. They have extremely sensitive respiratory systems and essential oils can be irritants. I will say that there are some holistic treatments for birds involving very specific essential oils in carefully-delivered doses, but any type of medicinal use should be carefully researched, and the risks considered. It's definitely not a good idea to just have essential oils in the room with the bird.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

wow ok cool good to know, thanks


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmmm..............I wash their cages with peppermint or basil Myers all purpose cleaner which is scented with essential oils and they love it. No problems whatsoever.


----------

